# How's everyone's garden doing so far?



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Well I got my honey-do list done, still stuck at home today, so I went out and looked the small garden I have out back. The zucc's are going good, will have to pick some tonight for supper, 6-7 incher's, mild banana peppers, lots and some to 7" in length, tons of Roma tomatoes, Lincoln tomatoes too, Thai peppers, hot ball peppers, cayenne peppers all growing good. Herb garden doing good too. Really the only plant that isn't growing well for us are our cukes.


----------



## swampbuck (Dec 23, 2004)

not good, unfortunately it never rains in sunny higgins lake.


----------



## 1wildchild (Apr 14, 2003)

My pickling cuks took off while I was on vacation. Came back to a load of blooms. My zucs didn't fair as well. I got a couple good sized ones the rest turned yellow half way down or didn't develop much at all. Green beans look kinda scrawney too. Guess I'll be making a few more trips to Eastern Market.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

I don't have a yard, but I do have hot pepper plants in pots. The habanero's are starting to flower, I've already got a couple banana peppers that are ready to pick as soon as I get home:corkysm55 :corkysm55  , and I have a TON of cayennes. They just haven't turned red on the plant yet. I swear I keep looking every 3 hours to see if they turned colors yet:lol: :lol: .


----------



## SpareTime (Feb 2, 2003)

So far I've picked 2 green peppers.....

The cuk's, green beans, snow peas, tomatoes and other pepper plants are all doing great. they are all full of fruit, but not ready to pick just yet. The beans and peas are real close to pickin time. Eggplant is full of blooms. Broccoli is starting to get small heads. Won't be long now.


----------



## Mark-n-Fish (Dec 21, 2004)

Cukes were the slowest too get going, but now they are going nuts. A few in the 6-7 in range. The hot weather has been good for the 'maters. Got a lot in the raquetball size still green and growing. Chiles, Thai dragons, & cayennes also doing well. Had my 1st red chile last night. Picked my 1st cubenelles 2 weeks ago.  
Mark


----------



## webfarmer (Apr 5, 2005)

Garden is doing great this year - tomatoes (3 types) flowering and fruiting - so are the peppers and cukes. Planted potatoes for the first time - didn't know they flowered. Celery and brussel sprouts for the first time this year also. Sweet corn - struggling against chucks, lack of moisture, moles (why?), bugs and birds (when planted). Haven't had any rain in 3 weeks so have to water almost daily.......


----------



## Westlakedrive (Feb 25, 2005)

Over all decent. Many of my plants are not as big as last year because I have not watered but it has helped keep the weeds out. 
Peppers are all good and all vine plants are growing good. Cukes are good but I need to find some dill fast. 
Deer and woodchucks are a bit of a problem mostly I think the chucks. 
Broccoli and brussels sprouts are chomped on. Have eliminated one of ? so far.


----------



## gamebird_guy (Feb 8, 2007)

Picked a head of cauiliflower couuple days ago, dug some taters for new potatoes and some were pretty big, picking zucc and summer squash, too. Lots of hot peppers, cayenne and super chilis and a few hungarians.


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Mark-n-Fish said:


> Cukes were the slowest too get going, but now they are going nuts. A few in the 6-7 in range. The hot weather has been good for the 'maters. Got a lot in the raquetball size still green and growing. Chiles, Thai dragons, & cayennes also doing well. Had my 1st red chile last night. Picked my 1st cubenelles 2 weeks ago.
> Mark


 Thai Dragons....:corkysm55 :evil:


----------



## rick (Dec 3, 2000)

picked 2 ripe tomatoes, 9 cukes, 1 green pepper, 8 zucs and 3 acorn squash today. O yea, also a bag full of green beans. Ate 1 zuc, 1 cuke, 2 acorn squash for dinner. Took my mom beans, 2 zuc and 2 cukes and will take some to work.


----------



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Garden? What garden. My garden disappeared as venison food. I'll harvest my garden later this fall.


----------



## boots741 (Feb 20, 2004)

Got four nice bigs heads of Broccoli last night, threw them in a stir fry..good stuff, still waiting on my Brussel Sprouts.


----------



## Cpt.Chaos (May 28, 2006)

Zucch's, going crazy! Tom's...going to need to find someone to show me how to can...mother load coming in soon! Peppers going great as well. Cukes, not so good, the only thing not growing good in my garden.

Picking a cpl of zucch's tonight I think I realized why my beagles have been digging with great earnest around the garden fence lately, I caught a small cottontail hiding under the zucch foliage. Had in my hand for 5 seconds then it was gone and two beagles sniffing me like crazy later!


----------



## fasthunter (Sep 15, 2006)

Habanero's are starting to fruit and cayennes are all over. Still aren't ripe yet though..............MY BANANA PEPPERS ARE HURTING!!!!! Everytime a flower comes up it dies and falls off. There isn't crap for fruit off of these ones. Anyone know what's wrong with that one?


----------

